# Happy birthday Tessa!!



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Well Tessa your celebrating in Heaven. And I'm sure it' s been a great birthday, but Mommy has to say she does wish she could celebrate it with you here.  I love you lots baby girl and mommy wishes nothing but a good birthday for her little girl.

Happy Birthday Tessa!!:smooch:

(Her Birthday was July 8th)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday sweet Tessa, hope you had a very special celebration with all our Goldens that have passed.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Aw, Happy Birthday Tessa. Send Mom a kiss from Heaven to help this day become a little less sad for her. 

Anniversaries are always hard...


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Yesturday was a very rough day, but I tried to block it out, but it's hitting me today.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

tessalover said:


> Yesturday was a very rough day, but I tried to block it out, but it's hitting me today.


I know the feeling, alot of us do. Each month that goes by without my Boy brings it all back. His 16th Brithday is coming up next month.

Hugs to you.......


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tessa*

Tessa

Have a VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY at the Rainbow Bridge-your Mommy loves you.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

A very Happy Birthday to you Tessa! I'm sure all the doggies are celebrating at the Bridge!

Hugs to you, tessalover, these truly are difficult dates to encounter...


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday lovely Tessa, run and have a happy day with my lovely Cracker and all the other lovely dogs that are running free with you...never forgotten and forever loved...all remembered every day x


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Happy birthday Tessa i sure know how your mom is feeling missing you but you have a great party at the bridge


----------



## Yarra girl (Sep 15, 2010)

Sending support over Tessa's birthday 
Yarra, Tessa & Ben x


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Belated Happy Birthday wishes Tessa - i'm sure you had a party there with your new friends


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm sorry for reponding so late, but thank you for the birthday wishes for my Angel.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tessa*

Happy Belated Birthday!!


----------

